# DIY: Aquarium Metal Two-Tier Stand Cover



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

So; a lot of members here have been very friendly and helpful with my new hobby.
I decided to take the time to post what I did for my metal stand. 

As I am in the midst of working on my sump, the sump and display tank will be alternating lights throughout a 24 hour span.
For example, 12 AM to 12 PM - Sump will have lights on; 12 PM to 12 AM - Display will have the lights on. 

As the tank is in my room; I had to have a way to isolate the light coming from the sump during sleeping hours. 

Therefore, I went and built a cover for the stand to make it look like a cabinet.

I will upload pictures when I get back from work. 

The things you need:

Particle board. 
Veneer.
Iron.
Corner Braces.
Hobby Knife.
Screws.
Drivers.
Magnetic Strip.

Cost: 
Around $30.00 @ Home Depot.

The finished product pictures are actually posted in my journal thread. 
If you would like to know how it looks. 

Directions:
Just measure out the peices needed. 
Two for the sides; One for the Top; One for the bottom.
Back is optional; however, I didn't bother as I wanted space for the plumbing.
Also, air circulation.

Place the two corner braces on each side of the top piece and brace the side peices. 
When done; just slide the three peices over the top of the metal stand.

I have carpet, So I added a bottom peice to the stand to help level and shim the sides. Makes it easier. 
So just place the entire stand on the one peice on the bottom.

Take the magnetic strip and stick it to the metal stand legs with the adhesive side facing you.
Take the front peice and apply pressure to the stand. 
This will help hold the front cover on the stand and easily removed for maintenance. 


Then you are compelte. 
I did this for a 20 G Long metal stand. 
I still have the measurements if anyone needs it. 
However, it is recommended that you measure your own stand as they may be different due to differences in design.

If pictures are needed; let me know. 

I'll try to upload some to help with the directions.


----------



## garryism (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks for sharing! definitely looking forward to the pictures so i can get a better understanding of how you made it.


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

did you use a miter saw and/or table saw to cut to size?


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Well; the following link has the pcitures of how the stand looks when compelte.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48933

I did not even cut anything; as Home Depot cut all peices I needed for me at time of purchase.

Which is also free.

I just gave the representative my measurements and we just cut the sheet.


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

OneLastDecree said:


> the pcitures


the pictures, they do nothing


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Well. I'm not entirely sure what to take the picture of. 
Like which part of the stand that needs to be clarified. 

However, if you do want a picture of a certain part of the stand. 
Let me know.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Thinking of doing something similar. I plan on making sides and a front a 6ftx2ft metal stand. Did you actually apply the veneer? what exactly was it? The finish on yours is great, much better than the painted plywood look mine may have ended up with. I am thinking of using Velcro for attaching the front cover, though likely will have to do 2 pieces at 3ft long instead of one 6ft, just for ease of maintenance.

I will have 2 big canisters a 2262 and an Fx6 inside the stand as well so I am thinking of looking for some sound damping foam and gluing it to the inside of all the covers as well.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

It's great to see that others are interested in this idea. 
I highly recommend this as it gives a professional appeal to the viewer. 
I've had friends come over and just watch my tanks for hours. 
Pretty neat. 

Regardless, the veneer was applied directly by me. 
You can buy rolls of it at Home Depot or any DIY store. 
I got mine at Home Depot as their colors of veneer matched my wood. 
Very simple; you just apply it on with a hot iron.
Make sure you are in a well ventilated area as the glue is strong and may be overwhelming. 

I used two magnetic strips. 
It came with a pre-applied serum of adhesive and I just attached it to the front cover inside and lined it up so it would stick to the metal beams of the metal stand. 
So; two strips on the sides is all it takes. 
Then it holds the front cover in place. 

I was thinking about velcro but decided not to do so.
Mainly because velcro seems to create a stronger bond and may be difficult to take the cover off without disturbing the main tank.
The velcro would also send vibrations throughout the stand and tank causing the livestock to be disturbed. 
I mean, it's all personal preference. 

Both ideas would work. 
I just love the magnet strip because it basically makes no noise when applying and removing the front cover and will always have a bond without replacing.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Sound dampening is not really an issue with the back open.
Well for me, that is. 
I only have a water pump in my sump in the bottom.
The pump is super quiet. 
Sometimes, I need to look at the surface of the main tank to see if its working properly. 

If sound was really an issue for me. 
My back up plan would be to apply Dynamite, the stuff that car junkies plaster over their interior to keep the sound in from their overpowered speakers and subwoofers, inside the stand. 
Then, instead of the magnet strips. 
Apply a hinge type door for the front cover and seal it to create a better noise dampening scenario. 
Put another peice of wood in the back to keep the sound in.

Good thing my pump is super quiet.

Anyways; the thing with DIY is that you can change any variable to fit your needs. 
That's what I love about it. 

Let me know how it turns out.
I would love to see it when it's done. 

By the way, if you need magnet strips. 
I might have some extra rolls laying around from the time I did this project. 

Let me know.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks

This will be a spring/summer project for next year most likely, but I will be saving this thread in my favourites. The stand gets delivered this week and I will be focused on the rest of the setup probably until then. I do like the idea of magnets and that was my original thought. I have some industrial Velcro at work and to be honest you are right it might be a little too strong.


----------

